# 2. Monitor am Laptop hat ständig 60Hz



## schnuffie (22. September 2005)

Hallo Experten,

ich verwende am Laptop einen 2. Bildschirm (21"-Röhrenmonitor) als Anzeigeerweiterung (also: Vergrößerung des Desktops). 

Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce Go 6600

Mein 1. Monitor ist der Laptop-TFT, den kann man nur auf 60Hz einstellen. Bei TFTs ist das ja eh "egal". Als 2. Monitor wird mein IBM P260 korrekt erkannt und auswählbar sind die Wiederholfrequenzen 60Hz, 70Hz und 85Hz. Nach Auswahl der 85Hz arbeitet mein Monitor auch flimmerfrei. Alles funktioniert ---> bis ich meinen Laptop herunterfahre...

Bei jedem Neustart hat mein 2. Monitor automatisch wieder 60Hz. Es nervt, jedes Mal per Hand wieder 85Hz einstellen zu müssen, damit der 2. Monitor flimmerfrei ist.

Wo kann man das denn permanent vorgeben, damit auch beim Neustart die 85Hz erhalten bleiben?


----------



## schnuffie (18. Oktober 2005)

Schade, dass Keiner hier im Forum eine Idee zur Lösung meines Problems hatte.  

Über den Support meines Laptops bin ich wenigstens etwas schlauer geworden.
Man schrieb' mir folgende Zeilen per Mail zurück:



> Das Probleme ist in unserem Hause bekannt. es wird demnächst einen neuen Grafiktreiber geben der unter anderem Ihr Problem lösen wird.
> Wir bitten Sie auf unserer Website nachzusehen wann der Treiber verfügbar ist.


 
Besser als nichts, oder? :-( Fragt sich nur, ob es sich lohnt "schon" dieses Jahr nach dem neuen Treiber zu schauen... ;-]


----------



## chmee (18. Oktober 2005)

uU ist das der 60Hz-Bug im NVidia Treiber, dazu hier das Interessanteste auswählen:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=60Hz+Bug&btnG=Suche&meta=cr=countryDE

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi chmee,

Du bist der 1., der sich überhaupt mal zu Wort gemeldet hat.  

Danke für Deinen Tipp, es liegt aber nicht daran. 

Mein Problem liegt am verbreiterten Desktop. Ich mag keine Software, die sich einbildet, schlauer zu sein, als ich.  

Irgendwer ist der Meinung, der 2. Monitor müßte stets nach dem Neustarten die Frequenz des 1. Monitors haben, wieso eigentlich? Problematisch ist das bei mir nur, weil ich einen Laptop nutze (da gibt's nur 60Hz) und einen Röhrenmonitor (21") als 2. Monitor.

Ja, habe ich auch schon probiert: Beim Laptop kann der Laptop-TFT nur der 1. Monitor sein (Umstellung unmöglich). Eine neue Frequenz für den Laptop-TFT (85Hz) aufnehmen und somit die Grafikkarte überlisten, geht auch nur solange, bis der Neustart kommt, dann sind die 85hz beim Laptop wieder weg, argo der 21"er hat nun auch wieder seine 60Hz.  

P.S.: Habe schon mal ganz neugierig nach dem Treiber auf der Homepage gesucht - ist natürlich noch kein Update verfügbar...  

Vielleicht sollte ich mir einen "60-auf-85Hz-Umstell-Script" schreiben, das bei jedem Neustart meine Handarbeit übernimmt - hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2005)

Nur mal so eine Geistesblitz - ohne Gewähr - wenn du mit eingeschränktem Konto arbeitest ( kein Adminisstrator Konto ). Dannn kan ein User die Auflösung, etc. nicht ändern - ergo kann evtl. auch der Laptop selber ( das OS ) keine Änderungen vornehmen...


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

Die Nvidia-Treiber bieten doch nen Desktop-Manager *NView*, hier kann
man die Einstellungen speichern, inkl. Hz und Auflösung, und per ShortCut wieder
beim Hochfahren aufrufen. Gleiches Gilt für *Hydravision* von ATI.

Vielleicht hilft es auch die Hz-Zahlen auf dem 2 Ausgang künstlich zu begrenzen,
das geht zB mit Rivatuner,Powerstrip und auch in den NVidia-Grafikeinstellungen.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin.

Dazu gibt es in der aktuellen C't 22/05 nen netten Bericht. Seite 126ff

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

Thomas, danke für den Tipp, ich habe Administrator-Rechte - und wenn der das nicht darf, wer dann?

Chmee - Licht am Ende des Tunnels...
Habe mal mein Menü hochgeladen. Wie könnte ich nun vorgehen?


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

Uff, bin gerade überfragt.
Aber unten hast Du
1. Klick-Button "nur ben(utzer)def(inierte) Modi anzeigen" auswählen.
2. Hnzf - Hinzufügen - Dort den Modus einstellen.
3. Dann gibt es noch den "blabla"-Manager, mit dem Du die KeyShorts einstellst.
Hier heisst es aber, ausprobieren. Ich nutze ihn nicht.

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

Ja, auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen. Habe nach dem Eintragen auch nur noch exakt die 1x 85Hz zur Auswahl gehabt. Freute mich schon wie ein Schneekönig - Pustekuchen! Nach dem Neustart war der Monitor wieder bei 60Hz und zur Auswahl standen diese 60Hz und mein einziger 85Hz-Eintrag.  

Kannst Du mich verstehen, wie mich das nervt?

P.S.: In der ganzen Registry ist nirgends ein 60Hz-Eintrag zu finden. Nehme schon an, das steht dort irgendwo als Binary.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Oktober 2005)

schnuffie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Thomas, danke für den Tipp, ich habe Administrator-Rechte - und wenn der das nicht darf, wer dann?[ .. ]



Du sollst ja gerade keine haben ( ist eh schlauer beim Internetzugang keine Adminrechte )!

Sprich ums nochmal zu erklären:

Du erstellst ein "eingeschränktes Konto" welches bestimme systemeinstzellungen *NICHT* verändern darf um zu sehen, ob dann die 80 Hz bleiben...

Google mal nach "  60 HZ Bug Windows Xp " dort den ertsen zweiten und dritten Beitrag.

Tool : http://www.pagehosting.co.uk/rl/

Registry"hack" : http://www.winsolution.de/artikel/index.php?id=112


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2005)

1. Schritt :
Im NView Manager nen Hotkey erstellen für das Setup 1.Mon 60Hz, 2. Mon 85Hz

2. Schritt :
Mit AutoHotkey den Hotkey-Makro per Autostart-Exe bei Boot starten.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, die NView Manager Sachen habe ich bis Dato nicht
benutzt, deswegen kann ich Dir keine weitere Hilfe anbieten.

mfg chmee


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

Danke Thomas für Deine Hilfe. Leider bringt auch ein 0-8-15-Konto keine besserung. Die Software ist immer schlauer.  

Das Refreshtool bietet auch nur die 60Hz - vermutlich bezogen auf den 1. Monitor = TFT = 60Hz.  

Chmee, Deinen Tipp teste ich gleich mal.


----------



## schnuffie (24. Oktober 2005)

...entweder hab' ich's nicht gefunden, oder es geht nicht? Via Hotkey kann ich nicht die Bildschirmfrequenz ändern.   Ich kann Clone-betrieb ein-/ausschalten, Video-Modus anpassen, Anzeigehelligkeit ect...


----------

